# Electrical Cords



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Covering them sounds good, but in the meantime you can spray them with bitter apple.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

If Bitter Apple doesn't work, a mixture of dish soap and sriracha applied to all surfaces of the wires stopped our wire chewing cat. Francis and Noelle won't chew anything coated with my hot soapy goo. You don't need much.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I have tried bitter apple earlier dogs hated it and Grace loved it. She would lick it all day. I have found a mixture of cooking oil and *hot* cayenne pepper or chili powder works well. I keep all power cords away from puppies. I have seen them with horrific burn injuries to the mouth. (never electrocution). I leave plug packs (wall warts) with low voltage charging cords hanging around. Puppies who chew them get a mild bad tasting shock and thereafter leave them alone. They then seem to associate any hanging cord as the same.
Eric


----------



## Latte1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks. He hasn't tried yet, I'm just trying to be proactive. He did try to go for an empty outlet in the kitchen right in front of me so I got out the plugs I had from years ago to babyproof the house and put them in.

Right now he's always under my constant watch, but I'm thinking for down the road, if he'd ever try it later when I'm
gone if he never had before? I don't remember worrying about it before.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Try a product called Phooey this worked for Beatrice Bitter Apple didn't, or Vitamin B liquid suggested by my vet, nothing worked for Pia and her chewing inappropriate objects except a swap out to bully sticks which she then prefered over anything else.


----------



## Latte1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks everyone, a lot of good options to try. I'm going to get some Bitter Apple and start with that on the woodwork in the kitchen that he doesn't chew but scratches. I definitely don't want to ruin that. It matches the whole house and my husband isn't here to fix it anymore.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Toby was starting to mouth/chew on the dishwasher and a particular drawer handle (_and_ his leash) I bought and sprayed Bitter YUCK...it did not work...I bought bitter apple...he no longer chews on the dishwasher ...but no matter how much I spray on the leash ( I sprayed a *lot* on it!) !!

I bought sriracha sauce for myself to try on cauliflower and it was NOT to my liking....too bad I threw it out! Might have to purchase a small bottle of it!! 

I worry too about the day when Toby has free reign of the house.


----------



## Latte1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks, Toby was my tpoo's name. 

Thanks, I'm going to pick up some of those sprays and I always have an array of hot sauces here as I love everything hot.

I think I'm going to order some of the cord covers too. So far when he's loose when we play in the family he's fine with them but I don't want to take any chances.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

If they don't make those covers long enough for your computer cords, can't you use more than one and cut the length you need and use them end to end? Is it a material that you can cut? How about PVC pipe? You can cut that to fit and run your cords through it. I don't know how, but I bet you can snake it through somehow. I wouldn't trust something that tastes bad to some, but not to others. But really....there is nothing that takes the place of direct supervision until you're sure the pup is completely uninterested in that and quite grown up. In the meantime, make sure he gets plenty of physical and mental exercise and is rewarded for chewing on appropriate toys.


----------



## Latte1 (Mar 13, 2016)

It isn't that they're not long enough, I don't think they're wide enough to go around the wider cords. I'll order one and see how it goes from there. I do have a friend who could help me figure something out with pcv pipe too. My husband was always so good at doing these things.

I'm not worried about it now, I'm just being proactive for down the road. Even if he wouldn't bother them while he's with me, I wouldn't want to take a chance that he might when I wasn't there.

He doesn't jump off of the bed yet, and I sleep with him leashed to me and he's so good, but he loves to chew his leash. I had to buy one they claim he can't chew through, but somehow all of a sudden he manages to get it off and I realize he's without it, so I do need to make sure all of the cords are protected in there. I don't think it will be very long before he's not afraid to make the jump.

I tried putting some sirracha on the rug in the family room where I melted the carpet when I was grooming my other dog years ago and the metal ring on the dryer was hot and I laid it down not realizing. Anyway he always tries to chew it and I keep telling him to leave it and try to distract him with a toy. He wasn't being distracted though today so I decided to try the sirracha. I felt like I was being so mean but thought he'd do it once and learn but he is definitely my dog, he LOVED it. He licked it all and kept going back hoping there was more!

I'll let you know how the cord protector is after I get it. Thanks for all of the input.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh, I see. Well, hopefully, you can find something that works. I got lucky this time around with the puppies. They never showed any interest in electric cords. They showed loads of interest in other things, but not those cords. lol.

I hate to be such a worry wart and get all up in your business. But I must say, I would be nervous leaving a leash on my pup while sleeping. It is possible that it could get wrapped around his neck and strangle him without you knowing. What do you think about using a crate next to your bed? That way, he can't jump off the bed and he'll learn to get along by himself all at the same time. When he's older and maybe sturdier to jump off a bed, if it's a sort of low bed, you could switch to having him sleep with you. (?) Just a thought from a very nervous Nelly. I'm a big believer in Murphy's law. And I've also heard of such things happening.:afraid:


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

I'd recommend crate training,your puppy too. Definitely safer than a leash. Our neighbors went to church with their new golden puppy leashed and came home to a hung dog - it definitely does happen. Their kids were in the van and saw it when they got home  Plus, even if you don't plan to ever crate, having a dog who accepts the crate is helpful if you ever need to board them or crate them for recovery after surgery.

My puppy never went near our power cords, but I did have no chew spray I used on them. He loved Bitter Apple, so I got something else, don't remember what brand it was. Sriracha would probably be cheaper


----------



## Latte1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Strange, I wrote a long post and then it wasn't here?

He's not alone with a leash, it's around my wrist and he's fine. I would never leave him home alone attached to a leash.

We're working on crate training and I'm not sure who it's harder on.

I started slowly, giving him some snacks in the cage and then through the cage and then I would leave. At first he was quiet, I would just leave but be by the door to listen. I started with about 20 min. and gradually have gotten up to two hours, but it's not good. I thought I read you could leave them an hour for each month of age?

The other day I did some pruning for an hour and kept going by the door to listen and it was always quiet.

Then the next day an hour and 20 min.

Yesterday two hours with some barking in between, but when I came in the tray on the bottom of the crate was out of the crate a foot.

When I come in I walk past him, go in the kitchen and then come back and let him out and give him a treat when he's quiet and then he's all happy.

I did it again today and worked outside and kept listening, but while there were some quiet times, he did a lot of barking.

I've read they get used to it and will love it, but when? I still have not left the house. Luckily I have a friend who picks up groceries for me, but eventually I do need to leave for periods of time and don't want a dog with separation anxiety. It's been a long time, but I don't remember this with my last one.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

I think it might also help if people state what kind of crate they are using. ?

We use the hard plastic one. (will attach photo) This was taken about a month ago. Toby is growing out of it and we plan on buying the next size up for him today. He has slept in it since the day we brought him home.

When we first started using it we were told to put a_ pillowcase over the top. _I believe that helped. 
Now we only put a pillow case over it during the day.

Pretty much he just sleeps in his crate overnight, with the exception of an hour or two when we go out to various places... i.e. grocery shopping, vet, in the car like on the way to puppy classes as well.


----------



## Latte1 (Mar 13, 2016)

I have two crates, i.e., the hard plastic travel one in the corner of the kitchen and the typical wire one in the family room. I leave the doors open and he'll go in there sometimes on his own but he doesn't like it at all when I close him in the kitchen one. I'm afraid he could really get hurt in that one the way he paws the wire door when he wants out.

The one in the family room is the one I've been using now for the longer amounts of time.

I was talking to a girlfriend last night who has a few dogs and she suggested I put him in it for shorter periods of time (10 minutes again) and get him more comfortable with it before leaving him for longer periods.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

We are _wondering_ if we should get another plastic one? for Toby or the wire one?:question: We've NEVER had any issues with the plastic one. He sleeps/slept good in it for hours with no issues with the door or anything.

I open the door in the morning...he stretches yawns and slowly comes out to greet me.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I know he isn't alone. You're asleep, right? If you're asleep, it is possible he could strangle and you might not wake up to know it. But suit yourself.


----------



## Latte1 (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm a very light sleeper and when he moves around I know it. He doesn't have enough slack to hurt himself. I would never chance anything happening to him, but I appreciate your concern.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

We came back with a new crate for Toby!! I think he is going to love it!!
I know I will sleep better knowing he now has more room to stretch!!

The first one served us well! He learned to eliminate outside with it's use as well it being a safe place for him when he is sleeping  or when we are out. :driver: ... :eating:

He earned his larger area!! *(He also needed it!* _Room to stretch because he has grown so much!!_

He seems VERY HAPPY with it! He grabbed a couple of toys and brought them in with him! :laugh: He now has room to stand up and walk around! _(That was how it was with his first crate when he was a puppy! lol)_

Here is a picture of him inside checking it out. hoto:


----------



## Latte1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Oh wow, I'm jealous, I sure hope mine will eventually be happy in one. I have large ones like that in the attic of my garage I could even use that my daughter brought her dogs back from HI in when they lived there.

The more I read I know I blew the first night because everything was contadicting in the beginning. Make sure he sleeps in there the first night but it should be left open so he can go in and out with toys etc. and get used to it. I did that but there wasn't a lot of time and it says days to do that before you close him in.

I Googled Cesar Milan and crate training and I should have gone slower. The first couple nights I had him in there but trying to soothe him with my fingers in the crate and my voice and even laying down next to it with him.

I put some treats in it for him to find while it was open and a couple in the family room. He loves his treats so hopefully somehow that'll be the answer for him.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

He will get used to it.  Toby cried a little bit the first few nights but no matter what he stayed in it. 
I would take him outside in the event he had to eliminate and then directly back into the crate. Stick to your guns... he will accept it... I took him out every time he whined...and then back into the crate. Wasn't even a week before he stopped crying. 

I was so proud of him as well as myself for sticking to my guns and following thru. He was a baby... only 8 weeks old .... now he is 4.5 months old. As you can see he likes his crate. When I KNOW he will be done with the chewing stage I will give him a pad to lay on. 

Good luck Latte1. This forum is really great!!! The people here are very helpful!!!  It is thru experience they obtained most of their knowledge as well as others...and thanks to them we learn.


----------



## Latte1 (Mar 13, 2016)

A little would be fine and he was fine a few times, now he's just barking terribly. I tried it for ten minutes twice today, putting treats in first and giving him some from the back of the crate and then walking away. Then he starts and I tell him no bark. He'll stop off and on and then just start carrying on again.

Mind you, I've also done it after I've played with him and run him around or worked with his training outside figuring he's more tired and not full of energy.

Someone from a training class suggested covering it so I put a towel on the top, but it didn't help. 

He stopped when I came in the room so I gave him another treat through the cage and then opened it and gave him another one. I never let him out when he's barking so he doesn't think he's getting his way.

From what I read he should know I'll be back and he'll get another treat, but so far it's not working.

You'd never know I had a dog for over 19 years, would you.


----------



## Latte1 (Mar 13, 2016)

OMG, he loves his food and I've read you can feed him there, my daughter feeds one of hers in his kennel, but that didn't work. He ate it and then started carrying on so I told him quiet and when he was, I let him out and gave him a treat.

This is really getting insane. I took him in the family room earlier to play with him, run him around with his toys, but would you believe he barely chased a toy, he just wanted to go in the crate and sniff for treats. 

He's getting big too and his head reaches the table and he's starting to jump on the counter when he smells something. I tell him off immediately when he's at the counter and push him off gently when I'm trying to eat and tell him off. It takes about three times snd he finally lays down and starts playing with his food.

This is all just really new to me. I think a standard vs. an oversized toy is going to be a real challenge.


----------



## Latte1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Sorry, he doesn't start playing with his food, he lays down and plays with his toys.

Yesterday was really a rough day.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

They can really be pushy, can't they?  Some suggestions for you...Don't give him a treat when you let him out, only when you put him IN. Feed every meal in the crate. Ignore him while he's barking. Don't give him treats and close him up again. Just ignore him. He's going to think you will relent, or if he's obnoxious enough, he will get cookies. Cookies only come as a reward for the kind of actions you want...not as a bribe to be good. Be consistent and be tough.

He may not know it, but you are doing him a great service. It may help you to remember this! If you ever have to board him, or if he has an injury that he needs crate time for recovery, if he has to spend time in a cage at the groomer or the vet, this is a skill he needs!

I've always found it easier to crate train by feeding in the crate and crating the puppy at night when he's likely to be sleeping anyway. It will be harder since you have started him off sleeping in the bed, but it can be done. Good luck!!


----------



## Latte1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks, I know it's important and we will learn this!


----------

